# Spanish Cedar cut-offs



## desert door and trim (Nov 2, 2006)

Alright, I have a pretty limitless supply of Spanish Cedar. One of the door companies I work with throws away what they cant use for the doors, so the piece that I am left with are anywhere from 8/4 3 footers, to 4/4 1 footers. I have made more Jewlry boxes than I can give away, as well as vases, (well, wood covers and I glue the glass inside of the wood) and pencil holders. Any more ideas? I cant make any cedar chest, because the peices are too short. I have actually thrown some pieces under the seat in my truck, and everyone loves how it smells.
anyhints on things that I can make in mass production would be helpful.
thanks


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Why can't you make cedar chests? I did a built-in fireplace/bookcase thingy a few years ago for a chap. The unit was 50" high the entire span of 14 feet. I used a dovetail jig to make through dovetails for the top (20" wide) and joined all the panels together with dovetails. Virtually the whole top was one piece when I was done.
I have seen wood joined end grain to end grain with box joints and then run through the planer. Stagger the joints, edge glue the stock and voila. It is a pretty stunning look and would work great for some larger chests.


----------



## desert door and trim (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought anykind of joinery would look pretty terrible, but it looked good?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I made several thousand dollars making humidors in the early ninties. My first "big money" as a woodworker. I sold one for $750. They were all lined with spanish cedar; I installed a humidifier with humidisat a hygrometer. Some bigger ones had dividers for various length cigars. Some were pretty primo. The "craze" may be gone but there will always be a high end market like that.

Just a thought. :icon_wink:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

The first time I saw it used was in the instruction manual for the Leigh dovetail jig. Joing boards end to end with a dovetail joint. That's where I came up with the idea for the top of the unit I made.
Since then, I've seen a picture of a chest made with lumber that was joined end to end with box joints (not the finger joints you see for paint grade molding) but the beefier 1/4" variety. Yeah, it was pretty handsome.
Another idea would be to make cube-style chests...say 24" square. Just a basic box with a padded lid to sit on and maybe some nice casters. Would come in handy in a bedroom to store sweaters or something in and allow an extra seat. You could make the sides up with frames and raised panels...make the top removable with a simple rabbet around the bottom edges to sit in the box (no hinges) and you've got something within the scope of your lumber supply and probably would make a great gift/sale item.
Just some thoughts...


----------



## desert door and trim (Nov 2, 2006)

Man, I am glad I asked, cause those are some awesome ideas thanks!!


----------

